# Deleted!



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I wanted to share this story, so that my beloved TAM members can clean a mess before it happens.

In January, I met a handsome bus driver. We would talk and laugh while I took the bus to the subway. I had him on my bbm, until last night. This guy kept talking about wanting to "do dirty things" to me and tried to entice me into cheating. I refused and felt sick with disgust and guilt after that conversation. My husband would have been VERY upset if he saw what that man was saying to me. 

I deleted the slimeball from my bbm this morning. I will NOT be a cheating spouse! I grew up seeing infidelity and I'll be damned if the same crap is going to happen in my marriage.

If you see that a so called friend does not respect your marriage, cut that person off immediately, before an affair occurs. Marriages need to have firm boundaries to survive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

good on you mrs. g

and anyone else that has the cajones to do this


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> I wanted to share this story, so that my beloved TAM members can clean a mess before it happens.
> 
> In January, I met a handsome bus driver. We would talk and laugh while I took the bus to the subway. I had him on my bbm, until last night. This guy kept talking about wanting to "do dirty things" to me and tried to entice me into cheating. I refused and felt sick with disgust and guilt after that conversation. My husband would have been VERY upset if he saw what that man was saying to me.
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB!
:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

To "miss the guy"- See now that wasn't so freaking hard

G-you will be rewarded, good job!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

This is really important, and I think it's the difference between cheaters and non cheaters. We are all capable of cheating. But noncheaters recognize that they are in uncharted territory and are strong enough to pull back and do the right thing. Cheaters, however, are lulled in and weak, and end up at the point of no return.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> This is really important, and I think it's the difference between cheaters and non cheaters. We are all capable of cheating. But noncheaters recognize that they are in uncharted territory and are strong enough to pull back and do the right thing. Cheaters, however, are lulled in and weak, and end up at the point of no return.


I completely agree with you. The OP was probably not surprised where this went and she took it further than a 'perfect' wife would have. But nobody is perfect and good on her for doing the right thing.

By the reactions of other posters, I think there is a recognition that what you did was not easy and took strength. Therefore it begs the question of how one can maintain this level of strength throughout a relationship's ups and downs. It also might show how easy it would be to do the wrong thing if opportunity like this is timed just right with a point of weakness in either the relationship or the person involved.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I am a good wife, but not a perfect one, Couple. *smile*
When I met this person, it was innocent conversations, jokes and musings about life. We exchanged bbm PINS and I made sure to tell Mr.G about it, so that my husband would know that there was nothing to worry about.
We had several conversations on bbm that were not sexual in the least. He complimented my looks, but that was it.
Last night, the fool started with the dirty talk and confessed to cheating on his girlfriends, including the current one, because he "liked variety." I suggested that he play the field, since he won't be faithful. I feel so bad for his girlfriend.

I have flirted with other men, when we have had marriage issues. However, I never collected phone numbers, went out on dates or got physical in any way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you going to tell your H about it at all?


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Blanca said:


> Are you going to tell your H about it at all?


Yes, I already did. He was very pleased with me and thanked me for being honest, as well as putting the brakes on further contact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

